# some meals/snack ideas please



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

hi guys im after some quick to make/ eat meals and recipies. I aint the worlds best cook but sure i can manage something. im after both meals and snacks that are very quick and easy to cook and quick to eat as i have a very busy life atm

anything that can be eaten hot or cold would be appreciated

i often have things like this for quick meals

eggs on toast

tuna wraps/pasta/sandwich

milk

oats and whey

pnb toast

etc

oh and i cant have chicken, got food poisoning a few years ago and blame chicken so cant bring myself to touch it

Thanks


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

000 said:


> hi guys im after some quick to make/ eat meals and recipies. I aint the worlds best cook but sure i can manage something. im after both meals and snacks that are very quick and easy to cook and quick to eat as i have a very busy life atm
> 
> anything that can be eaten hot or cold would be appreciated
> 
> ...


Blasphemy! Chicken is amazinggg even vegetarians are in denial and are secretly gagging for some


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

make your own on the go flapjacks

500g or more oats

1 cup of orange or apple juice

2 egg yolks

4 or 5 scoops of chocolate protein

1 cup of milk

your choice of nuts and dried fruit smashed/chopped up

mix all together in a bowl until its sticky and thick

put in a baking tray and cook for 10-15 minutes then leave to cool

lasts for 3/4 days in the ffridge....

cut into 100g square or however you like

mine end up at roughly 20g P, 30g Carbs, 6g fats 245 calories ish...all approx but you get the idea...

Make your own burgers

get 500g mince beef lean

onion powder

garlic pwoder

salt

black pepper

cayenne pepper

mix all together by hand

roll into 2 balls and flatten out to make a buger shape

cook on pan/griddle

keeps for a few days or do a job lot wrap individually and keep in fridge or freezer and cook as needed

...again takes fcuk all time and makes a nice change..


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Great suggestions noel repped thank u will try tommorow


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

my favourite on the flapjacks is

dried blueberries

dried cherries

dried apple rings

hazlenuts

walnuts

cacao nibs (the outer part of the seed that chocolate is derived from) or even a few squares of proper 70-%+ dark chocolate smashed up and then sprinkled in...

if you have/can get the above.

but all personal choice/taste

try the base recipe i gave and then play around with what you like


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Btw mate you credited me with reps for Noels flapjacks hahaha! Give the man some


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/recipes/95298-suliks-kitchen.html


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

mixed nuts and raisins

cottage cheese and pineapple (more like a yogurt than sick)

tins of mackerel

beef jerky

protein bars


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cheesburger from mc D's 99p - sorted


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Btw mate you credited me with reps for Noels flapjacks hahaha! Give the man some


Haha oooops well its nearly x-mas so u can have them reps aswell lol


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Cheesburger from mc D's 99p - sorted


Now were talking lol i wish it was that easy


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Cheesburger from mc D's 99p - sorted


amen brother!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

powerhousepeter said:


> amen brother!!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^TERRIBLE USERNAME!!!!!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^TERRIBLE USERNAME!!!!!!


Clearly he is a pretender, he hasn't even used capitals. You should change yours anyway to CumShotMcGru or PowerSpunkMcGru.

Quickest and easiest meal I have twice a day is 3-4 large raw eggs blended up in a glass with milk and olive oil. Don't particularly enjoy it but it's quick and gone in 2 big glugs.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> Clearly he is a pretender, he hasn't even used capitals. You should change yours anyway to CumShotMcGru or PowerSpunkMcGru.
> 
> Quickest and easiest meal I have twice a day is 3-4 large raw eggs blended up in a glass with milk and olive oil. Don't particularly enjoy it but it's quick and gone in 2 big glugs.


tin of tuna in water pint of milk, blend and down. i cant do raw eggs they always come up faster than they go down


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

in this day and age of microwaves, airtight containers and nice tasting protein powders - drinking tuna and milk really (to me anyway) and it making you feel sick is a bit extreme

scoop of protein - carbs such as oats - olive oil or peanut butter - added taste far better and provide at least equally too quality calories...

same for raw egss, can scramble them in a minute in microwave and takes a few seconds to whisk up and only a cpl of minutes to eat

things like the protein flapjacks or a pitta bread filled with cold meat (chicken / beef etc) and a spoon of mayo etc or fish oil caps

why make things even harder when you can have tasty simple easy to prepare food that doesnt make you retch.....


----------



## edwards1990 (Nov 22, 2010)

noel said:


> same for raw egss, can scramble them in a minute in microwave and takes a few seconds to whisk up and only a cpl of minutes to eat


I actually prefer drinking raw eggs to eating cooked ones, they go down quick and down have to taste the boring things


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Some great suggestions here cheers guys although dont think im man enuff to drink tuna or eggs lol


----------

